# Tactical maps from adventures?



## darthfrodo (Sep 26, 2011)

Is there a separate file of the maps from the adventures for Zeitgeist? Both for tabletop or virtual tabletop use, having the full-scale jpg version is essential for my ease of play. As it stands, I have to take a screen shot of the image, open it in Photoshop, resize it to 1" scale to run on a plotter at Fedex Office. If there is a separate file, even if not to full scale, it looks much better and is less headache overall. 
Thanks,
Darth Frodo

I want the One Ring...and no disintegrations.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Sep 27, 2011)

Tested with Adobe Reader X and Adobe Photoshop CS3 in Windows XP.

Open the Maps PDF. Open Photoshop. Switch to the Maps PDF.
With the "crosshair" cursor left-click on the map image. It should be highlighted.
Right-click on the map image and choose Copy Image (it should be the only choice).
Switch to Photoshop. Allow a moment for it to parse the clipboard.
File > New. The dialog box that opens will have the full size dimensions.
Edit > Paste. The image should appear.
Layer > Flatten Image. File > Save As your preferred format. This is the graphic at its original size.


----------



## darthfrodo (Sep 27, 2011)

Marius,
I think I may have found a clue to my problem in your reply; I don't have a Maps.pdf! I checked my download emails from DrivethruRPG and my folder with all the files in it and don't see one with that name. Where could I found it, do you suppose?  
Darth Frodo

I want the One Ring...and no disintegrations!


----------



## OnlineDM (Sep 27, 2011)

In this earlier thread, I posted links to versions of the battlemaps I had created with a 50 pixels per square scale for use in programs like MapTool: http://www.enworld.org/forum/en-publishing/308976-pixels-square-battlemaps.html#post5631968


----------

